# Best extensive Jazz cd collection to get



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,
I really want to cover all the great Jazz artists. I think the best way won't be by buying separate discs, but rather a single big, multi cd collection.
Is there a good cd collection that covers the greats? 
I don't want a 4cd collection that covers only the very popular hit. I am looking for a very big collection of the great music of all the greatest Jazz musicians to ever live.
Thanks!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

There's no such thing.

Even putting aside the question of what enormous number of discs that would be, theres the issue of labels only being able to box up their own releases, or those under the umbrella of their parent company.

Columbia have made a couple of boxes, each containing 25 original albums, most considered classics. You could start with something like that.










http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Jazz-...6249907&sr=1-1&keywords=columbia+perfect+jazz










http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Jazz-..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1P71EVGVAKA7Z2QQNT8P

or something like this 20 cd set of classic Prestige albums:










http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Rudy..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0ZGZAJX7NRT0HQZNMPBQ

unfortunately I'm not aware of a similar thing for the Blue Note, Verve or ECM labels (to name just a few who also made dozens, if not hundreds of records widely considered essential listening.

You _can_ get super cheap monster box sets for out-of copyright pre-1950 Jazz collected from a variety of labels, but be very wary, as they're seldom taken from the best sources, have poor sound even for the age, and have little or no documentation.


----------

